# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  U Ktheva

## Agim Doçi

U ktheva nga mergimi
xhveshur...lakuriq.
"Erdhi prap Agimi"
brohoriten miqt...

Lini brohorimat
se malli me ktheu
solla vetem thinjat...
thinjur dhe... Atdheu!

Shoket i kerkova
shoket qene rralluar...?
Tek varrezat shkova
aty kishin...shkuar.

Ndeza nje cigare
thitha nikotine...
u Çmalla me shoket
lart ne Shtish Tufine...

Rruget e Tiranes
nuk i njoha fare...
dy brigjet e Lanes
mbjellur fjale e ...pare.

Nejse! S'u merzita
sepse kohe nuk kam!
une mezi e prita
te them: JA KU JAM!

----------


## ChuChu

Ti je dhe i ri per t'i pasur shoket lart ne Shishtufine. 

Ja ku jam, ja ku jam...sec me kujton dhe nje kenge ky varg. Nejse, ti mire ben qe vjen se na kenaq.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

> U ktheva nga mergimi
> xhveshur...lakuriq.
> "Erdhi prap Agimi"
> brohoriten miqt...
> 
> Lini brohorimat
> se malli me ktheu
> solla vetem thinjat...
> thinjur dhe... Atdheu!
> ...


Vec thinja nuk solle,
se thinjat tek ti
dhe rrudhat qe shtohen
behen poezi.

Ti zbardhjen e moshes
e rinon ne varg.
Ato vargje e strofa
ndihen prane dhe larg.

Percillen me kenge
ne skena, shtepi.
Lodrojne nder refrene,
frymezojne melodi.

Ndaj shoket permallen 
per njerez si ti,
sepse kush krijon
mbetet vec i ri.

----------


## Anisela

Miresevjen Agim!!Shpirtit tend te madh,nuk i gjenden robet!!Bukurine e tij,nuk duhet ta veshesh!!Lere krijimin tend,te zhvesh dhimbjen dhe mallin e turpshem qe na mundon!!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ti nuk kthehesh kurre Agim, 
sepse ti nuk iken kurre. 
Sepse ti je gjithandej, 
sepse ti je artist
dhe artistet nuk i perkufizon as koha dhe as gjeografia!


Jemi me te vertet krenare qe te kemi anetar ne forumin tone, ose qe ta shtroj ndryshe jam krenar qe jam anetar ne te njejtin forum me ju!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bashkë nën një qiell.
Përmbi tokë ndarë...
Ngrohur nën një diell
Ju dhe unë shqiptarë!

Malli na ka djegur
Kemi kohë pa u parë...
Mirë se ju kam gjetur 
vëllezër shqiptarë!

----------


## Ard

I dashur miku yne i forumit,Agim!
*Te uroj nga zemraezuar ditelindjen!
Qofshin ditet  e ardhshme aq te bardha sa dhe shpirti yt poetik.*

Me respekt per ty,Mel

p.s.Mbaj mend qe pate thene se dita e regjistrimit tim ne forum,koincidon qe te jete dhe dita e lindjes tende.

----------


## Zana e malit

*Vendlindjes sime*

Kam nje mall te madh per ty,
o vendi im i bekuar,
kaq shume vite larg nga ti qendrova,
dhe asnje qosh, asnje skaj nga ti sharova.

Sa me mall pres te te shoh serish
Sa me padurim pres te vij tek ti,
Te prek, te ndjej ate tenden bukuri
Te cmallem o vendlindja ime me ty.

Ah sa shpesh pyes vehten duke menduar,
a thua je e njejte sic te lashe atehere,
apo ndryshime ti ke pesuar,
qe nga koha kur dola une nga ajo dere.

Une shpinen ty ta ktheva,
e u treta ne kete dhe te huaj
por vehtes time i premtova,
une me tej per ty me sdo te vuaj.

Tek ti me vrap une do te vi,
nga malli nje grusht dhe do marr ne gji,
dhe ne te lença perseri, e po dola prap nga ajo shtepi
ky dhé le te me kujtoje 
se duhet te kthehem perfundimisht tek ti.

ZeM

----------


## BvizioN

Serish ne kete toke ku dhe guret hapin ma njohin
Serish neper bregore ku gurgullimat e rrekeve kam degjuar
Ku flladi pranveror me ledhatonte floket si dora e Nenes
Neper shtigjet ku sa here symbyllurazi neteve kam kaluar

Do qapitem serish ne rrugicen time te preferuar
Buze te ciles gjelberonin pjeshket degeholla,ftonj dhe molle
Me kujtohet sa embel kundermonte qanta ime e librave
Nga kokrrat qe mblidhja mengjeseve kur veja ne shkolle

Do kthehem serish ne vendin ku per here te pare kam qeshur
Ne oborrin ku lulet e bardha te kumbulles binin si floke debore
Ku dielli quditerisht me dukej sikur ngaterrohej neper dege
Dhe rete e bardha me ftonin ne nje maratone pranverore

Serish mes drureve kokelarte qe luftonin me ererat e veriut
Nen pelerinat e tyre te gjelbra sa here kam pushuar
Ku mengjeseve me puthnin rrezet e arta te diellit
Ne kete vend to kthehem serish,mes jush per te jetuar.


ZiM

----------


## Zana e malit

Malli qe djeg!

 Me lejoni vec per pak,
 te shkoj atje, atje shume larg,
 atje ku u linda dhe u rita,
 atje ku fjalet e para peshperita.

 Dua te shoh ate fushe te blerte,
 livadhet, malet e bjeshket plot bukuri,
 te shoh mengjeset dhe lulet me vese,
 te degjoj fyellin kur i bie ai bari!

 Dua vec edhe njehere,
 te afrohem te uji i krojit,
 ku fytyren laja e pija uje sahere,
 ku dhe dashurine e pare perjetova njehere.

 Oh kur kujtoj veren qe po vjen,
 sec me sjell bukurine e atdheut ndermend,
 kujtoj ditet e rinise qe kaloja,
 kuvendimet e shakate qe me miqte e shtrenjte beja.

 Per mbremjet ne atdhe malli sec me merr,
 kur shtepia jehonte nga kenget cdohere,
 ato ahengje me shoqerine qe beja sahere,
 ku te qeshurat dhe mahite s'mungonin asnjehere.

 Oh atdhe sa me mungon,
 emri yt ne zemer me thumbon,
 shpirti me mbushet me pikellime,
 syri per ty pa ndalur lot leshon.

 Kur do vije dita e kthimit tim tek ti,
 do gezohem pa mase, kete e di,
 do te vizitoj cdo pellembe tenden,
 te shijoj bukurite qe ke ti.

 Bukurite tua s'krahasohen dot me te tjera vende,
 ti je i vecante atdheu im i dashur,
 te dua, gjithmone te kam ne mendje,
 Me prit o atdhe se po vij,
 me prit ti mua krahehapur!


ZeM

----------


## Agim Doçi

U ktheva dhe nuk mundem që ta fsheh
Mallengjimin që ndjeva thellë në shpirt
Takove plot njerëz, vetëm njëri s'më njeh
e ftova për kafe dhe më bëri ...bisht.

Në doni t'a dini, ta njihni njeriun
që mua prej ditësh më largohet
mëshirojeni dhe faleni fatziun!...
Ai...ishte vehtja ime para se të mërgohet!

----------


## hajla

~~Mall per vendin tim~~

            mendjen atje mbaj
            ditet po i numroj
            ne airoport kur do shkoj
            shuum airoporta do i kaloj 
            energjin me vete mbaj,kur njerzit ti takoj
            ndoshta s'jan ata/o? qe une mendoj!
            por une dua te shkoj,ma te shtrenjtin ta takoj*! 
            ta marr ne gryk me mall,
            djalin tim faqe bardh*
            fytyren t'ja ledhatoj,
            si kur(dora e nens)... moti se ka njom!

----------


## Poeti

Nuk dija të shkruaj
Skisha inspirim,
Me vargjet tua u frymëzove
Poet më bëre i nderuar Agim!?

Kam nderin që mund të lexoj poezinë tëndë me të cilën mahnitem. Kërkoj falje që postimet e mia nuk jan të nivelit tënd, por sejcili me kaqikun e vet, besoj se pajtohesh?

----------


## Agim Doçi

Poezia është pronë e shpirtit të lirë.
Poezija fisnikëron dhe shpirtin njerzor
Poezija strehohet me Çmimin më të lirë
kur ke një Të dashur...dhe vetë je Dashnor

----------


## Fotzenland

Varg me peshe poet. Mahnitem kur lexoj poezite e tua.

----------


## hajla

poezit jan qe te lidhin... ne qdo shtigje te udhes, 
          per njohje reale, qoft dhe formale gjetiu!
          jan reflekta qe te qojn ne qiell, dhe prap te leshojn per tok)!
          sikur-se  ka nje "shtyll jashtzakonisht" te qendrueshmeris.
          ne tere qenien e shpirtit njerzor,
          aty ku gjen dashurin, dhe ndjenjen...
          aty ku gjen fjalen dhe ngrohjen, 
          aty ku gjen gezimin dhe hidherimin
              aty,
               ku gjen dhe (vdekjen). 
                 ne brendin e fletushkave te bardha si deboren e bjeshkeve...
                    si qarqafin  e bardh qe na (mbeshtjell pergjithmooooon)! 
                   aty mbesin dhe kujtimet duke i shfletuar 
                  ,a po duke i ve ne kujtime te pa harreses!!!
                       ___________________________
                       kshtu hajla, e Rugoves se Laaasht!
                       ___________________________

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ku ta ngjyej penën
që tu rrëfej mallin?
Them që tu hap zemrën
e t' ma qani hallin....!

Fushën bëra letër
Në det  penën...ngjeva
Qiellin zarf të vjetër
në fund u zhgënjeva...

Se kisha harruar
kujt do të ja nisja..?
me shpirt të trazuar
pak nga pak po...vdisja

Po vdisja pa ngopur
me buzën e tharë...
shpifësit e palodhur
gjithshka kishin marrë

Kthemani prap nusen
Krushqit pse mi vratë?!
Hapu dhè të futem!
E të bëhem ...baltë

----------


## fjollat

Nusja të ka pritur 
Me shpirt të palodhur
Priti s'të harroi
Gjersa vdekja e rafshoi

Çdo mëngjes të jetës
Me kujtimin tënd zgjohej
Priste ditën e lumtur
Me ty të takohej

Në prag të derës ulej
Thurte lule kurorë
Duke ëndërruar
Krushqi e dasmorë

Ëndërronte jetën 
Me ty ta kalonte
Me shumë kalamaj
Shtëpinë ta begatonte

Ti vonë u ktheve
Tash qaj kot më kot
Lotët të vdekurin 
Nuk e kthejnë dot 

Letrën e mallëngjimit 
Me ngjyrë deti shkruar
S'arriti ta lexonte 
Vonë e kishe dërguar

----------


## hajla

ku te vej  nusja, pa qati mbi krye? 
                    kurse as dhendrri ne shtepi sesht kthyer
                    letren e ka quar nenes ja ka shkruar...!
                    me prit moj nene e dashur se une do te vi...)
                    nusen do ta marrim te sjellim ne shtepi 

                    ta mbushim qatin me plot begati
                    me femijet tan behemi ku di?
                    sikur do vije atje,ti do me shih
                    ne mos ardhsha moj nane 
                    ti mos,u merzit...)

                    merre ktheje nusen e qoje ne gjini
                    u thuaj dhe pak dit, djali do te vije!
                    shko moj nane e dashur e ruje qatin,
                    kur te kthehem une.......
                    ndoshta s'te gjej ty!?"

----------


## Agim Doçi

> Nusja të ka pritur 
> Me shpirt të palodhur
> Priti s'të harroi
> Gjersa vdekja e rafshoi
> 
> Çdo mëngjes të jetës
> Me kujtimin tënd zgjohej
> Priste ditën e lumtur
> Me ty të takohej
> ...



PERGJIGJE

Une nuk pata faj
rruges s'u vonova
Ulerij dhe qaj
asnjeri s'takova...

nusen kishin marre
ajo s'ish martuar!...
Une hiqesha zvarre
ne kurbet merguar...

dashurine qe kisha
e mbaja ne shpirt
sado larg qe isha
koha ish e trisht

Tani qe u ktheva
pse nuk keni dale?
Shpirtin cope e derdha
neper lote dhe malle

Fjolla pritem nuse!
Se te kam shume xhan!
Do mbushesh 2 puse
me dy syte filxhan!

Dil mos rri e mshehur!
Shkruaj se çfar ndodhi
Se pranvera erdhi
dimri i ftohte te lodhi...

----------

